# Is a gooseneck needed for v60/chemex?



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Spent the weekend looking into upping my brew setup and after establishing I'm not willing to drop tons on machines right now I've decided to dabble I'm brewed and a hand grinder.

I'll be getting an Aeropress but having never tried pour over I'm contemplating picking up one of the cheap plastic v60s if I enjoy it I'll upgrade straight to a proper v60 or a Chemex if the other half enjoys it too.

If it makes any any difference I'll likely be getting either a mini, skerton or Rhino not sure which yet.

But is a gooseneck absolutely needed or could could I suffice without one?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Me I would say yes, you can get a cheap pouring jug £10 Amazon form China long wait I have one, or £30 kettle one from Coffee Hit.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You will struggle without a gooseneck. If you want to brew without one, buy a different brewer like a Melitta, or a Kalita Wave.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. It was more a case of wouldn't get one if it's necessary but I guess without the control a neck gives you it's hard to make them correctly.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I was/am in a similar position to yourself. I sold my espresso machine and started using my Aeropress and V60 (out of interest, what do you consider a 'proper' V60?) with a standard kettle. I bought a gooseneck from eBay for about £12 not sure exactly how much it would change, but it's been so useful! Even at such a low cost the control it provides is excellent and it really helps with the pours.

Here's the kettle. It took about a week - ten days to arrive. Matte black looks great!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/650ml-Colorful-Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Tea-Hand-Drip-Pour-Pot-Gooseneck-Kettle/253265683786?hash=item3af7cfa54a:m:mALmrxBvWm5meZpkZ302AIA


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

I've picked myself up one now. Got it all from amazon and shall be here this evening. Gotta love same day prime.

By proper v60 I meant one of the ceramic ones as I'm starting out by experimenting with the plastic one.

Shoukd probably go go into town and get myself some nice beans to accompany my new kit.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes you should or if your near a waitrose Union beans are ok


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

CalumY said:


> I've picked myself up one now. Got it all from amazon and shall be here this evening. Gotta love same day prime.
> 
> By proper v60 I meant one of the ceramic ones as I'm starting out by experimenting with the plastic one.
> 
> Shoukd probably go go into town and get myself some nice beans to accompany my new kit.


I have a plastic V60 - it works well, I don't think the ceramic is any better - though I haven't tried one specifically.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> I have a plastic V60 - it works well, I don't think the ceramic is any better - though I haven't tried one specifically.


I have glass, ceramic & plastic (don't ask why...) I can't really find a difference between them, not really keen on the 2 part construction of the glass, ceramic makes me feel happier that I can keep it clean easily, but I've not noticed any off flavours from the plastic. Plastic wins the 'drop test'.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Jony said:


> Yes you should or if your near a waitrose Union beans are ok


200 degrees is at the end of my road or I can venture a bit further into town to outpost, wired or blend.

I out put in an order for one of the starter packs on race seeing as they had 15% too.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

MWJB said:


> I have glass, ceramic & plastic (don't ask why...) I can't really find a difference between them, not really keen on the 2 part construction of the glass, ceramic makes me feel happier that I can keep it clean easily, but I've not noticed any off flavours from the plastic. Plastic wins the 'drop test'.


In that case then if the other half doesn't like the v60 I'll stick with the plastic one. If she does I'll grab a chemex as it seems more suited for brewing multiple cups.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CalumY said:


> In that case then if the other half doesn't like the v60 I'll stick with the plastic one. If she does I'll grab a chemex as it seems more suited for brewing multiple cups.


You can brew a couple of mug's worth in either. To be honest, once you get much over a 30g dose, it gets harder to brew a clean, sweet cup in either.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

MWJB said:


> You can brew a couple of mug's worth in either. To be honest, once you get much over a 30g dose, it gets harder to brew a clean, sweet cup in either.


I'll keep that in mind then. I think the main appeal of the chemex is the oooks also.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Pact coffee are currently offering a free plastic v60 with an order of beans.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Outpost over 200 Degrees - they roast some excellent beans.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

johnbudding said:


> Outpost over 200 Degrees - they roast some excellent beans.


I do much prefer the coffee form outpost (only ever had in) but 200 degrees being closer and it's liekly the whole bag will be used expirementing and working out how to use the Brewers seems a waste as it's not the cheapest. That and I don't have time to go all the way into town so just picked up some 200 degrees for now.

One thing I am struggling to find is what grind setting I need to use on my mini for both aero and v60 and help?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnbudding said:


> Outpost over 200 Degrees - they roast some excellent beans.


Is this Nottm?


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this Nottm?


yes it is why?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

CalumY said:


> I do much prefer the coffee form outpost (only ever had in) but 200 degrees being closer and it's liekly the whole bag will be used expirementing and working out how to use the Brewers seems a waste as it's not the cheapest. That and I don't have time to go all the way into town so just picked up some 200 degrees for now.
> 
> One thing I am struggling to find is what grind setting I need to use on my mini for both aero and v60 and help?


That's true - they're pricey at about £12 a 350g bag, although usually superb. Not too up to scratch on the grind settings, but V60 should be like coarse sand, and the aeropress is finer than that. Someone else will have much more knowledge than me.

@Mrboots2u - Nottingham indeed. Outpost are on Stoney street (I think) in the Hockley area.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

johnbudding said:


> That's true - they're pricey at about £12 a 350g bag, although usually superb. Not too up to scratch on the grind settings, but V60 should be like coarse sand, and the aeropress is finer than that. Someone else will have much more knowledge than me.
> 
> @Mrboots2u - Nottingham indeed. Outpost are on Stoney street (I think) in the Hockley area.


Yeah once I know what im doing Ill defo be getting some from outpost. V60 still waiting on my gooseneck and filters, not sure why they didnt come with todays order so this evening shall be playing with the aeropress.

Going to try 2 min cool down on kettle, then 2 min steep time with a fairly fine grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnbudding said:


> That's true - they're pricey at about £12 a 350g bag, although usually superb. Not too up to scratch on the grind settings, but V60 should be like coarse sand, and the aeropress is finer than that. Someone else will have much more knowledge than me.
> 
> @Mrboots2u - Nottingham indeed. Outpost are on Stoney street (I think) in the Hockley area.


Cartwheel roast amazing coffee at good prices in the city centre.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cartwheel roast amazing coffee at good prices in the city centre.


I've never heard of or seen cartwheel, will need to give a try this weekend I think. Thanks


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

CalumY said:


> I've never heard of or seen cartwheel, will need to give a try this weekend I think. Thanks


It's at the bottom of Low Pavement near M&S. They're also very good, although I've never bought beans to take home so I might give them a go soon too! There's also a red phone box on Low Pavement outside Paul Smith that has a lever machine serving espresso, although they've not been open the times I've been by myself.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

johnbudding said:


> It's at the bottom of Low Pavement near M&S. They're also very good, although I've never bought beans to take home so I might give them a go soon too! There's also a red phone box on Low Pavement outside Paul Smith that has a lever machine serving espresso, although they've not been open the times I've been by myself.


Sounds like a fantastic reuse for a red phonebox.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CalumY said:


> I've never heard of or seen cartwheel, will need to give a try this weekend I think. Thanks


THE Specialty is also very good for brews and espresso. I would not buy beans there though as they do not roast so it's retail prices. They do have some unique things on there though. Roast time I was in Nottingham for example he was talking of stocking a Gardelli Brewers Cup coffee ( which i later had in Glasgow was bonkers and unique ).

Nowadays when i visit I love the food of Cartwheel the coffee is great also, if you want to try EK43 espresso as well , they do it vey well there.

I prefer the ambience of the Specialty though, as it seems to be a little more of a well kept secret, so doesn't seem to get as packed.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> THE Specialty is also very good for brews and espresso. I would not buy beans there though as they do not roast so it's retail prices. They do have some unique things on there though. Roast time I was in Nottingham for example he was talking of stocking a Gardelli Brewers Cup coffee ( which i later had in Glasgow was bonkers and unique ).
> 
> Nowadays when i visit I love the food of Cartwheel the coffee is great also, if you want to try EK43 espresso as well , they do it vey well there.
> 
> I prefer the ambience of the Specialty though, as it seems to be a little more of a well kept secret, so doesn't seem to get as packed.


Now Im gonna have to try both this weekend!

had a couple of brews now from my aeropress with the 200 degrees beans and its the best coffee I've ever had at home. Think I need to tweak tho and make my grind a lil finer.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Not sure if the original question is still relevant but I use one of these for my V60.

Suitable for a single cup and gives superb control.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073RY6G9R/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

No such thing as a proper V60 glass and ceramic sound breakable to me if your prone to butter fingers. Scott Rao mentions plastic ones trap heat better and you can easily pick it up when hot.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Plastic is okay but I don't like the idea of how it takes on stain no matter how hard you clean it. In my opinion what goes in must displace something out so who knows what chemicals are leaching out. Plastic has a limited life so I'll be going to Ceramic soon.


----------

